# Puppy food to "adult" food.



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Lily turned 1 last Tuesday and has been eating Blue Buffalo Grain Free dry puppy food. Since she is now a year old and almost done the bag of Blue Buffalo, I am looking for suggestions on what food to transition her over to. There are so many different brands and I am confused. :w00t: Thanks for the help.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like Fromm and canine caviar the best, if you are looking for kibble. I have tried so many premium brands and always end up back with Fromm four star formulas.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*I just transitioned my Lily over last month.*

After reading up a lot on this site, I ended up going with Fromms kibble, which I moisten (got both the chicken and the surf/turf) and the Stella and Chewy's dehydrated patty (1/2 patty with water added to her dinner meal of Fromms). So far she loves them both (the Fromms chicken kibble and the SC patty--hasn't tried to the Fromm surf and turf kibble yet). She absolutely LOVES the Stella and Chewy's. 

Before this, for puppy food she had been on Wellness Small Breed 5 Mix. I tried putting her on the adult version of that for toy breeds and it did not go well. Unlike the puppy version, she did not like it at all and would only eat it with great coaxing. (Would not eat it at all if it was dry.) Also her eyes starting tearing greatly. I think part of the reason she did not like it was because the kibble was very very tiny--much smaller than the puppy version of it. 

When she was a very young pup I tried the Blue Buffalo small breed puppy food, but she picked the dark bigger pieces out and would not eat them because they were too big/hard. I was told that made it nutritionally deficient, so I switched foods. 

Good luck! Let us know what you end up doing.

Linda


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I switched Boo in August to Canine Caviar and order it from chewy.com. He is doing well on it and the Ocean one - cleared up his tear stains.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I like to have three different foods that their tummies are accustomed to. For kibble I like Solid Gold Just a Wee bit, it is bison and brown rice. Very small pieces.
Also, Grandma Lucy's freeze dried Pure Formance, it is chicken and garbanzo beans. It makes them poop a LOT. First time, I thought a great Dane got in the yard.
I just ordered some Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Salmon Tunalini.

So many of the grain free foods have quite a lot of potato in the formula. Potatoes are too high in sugar in my opinion. I think that brown rice and garbanzo beans are far more valuable foods than potatoes, that is what influenced my choices. The Fromm does contain potatoes, but it won't be their primary food.

I just read up on Canine Caviar, and it doesn't have potatoes. It has pearl millet. I have to investigate.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy and Snuggles eat Fromm Whitefish and Potato which I found to have the least amount % of protein. From what I have seen from the grain free foods, most of them contain more protein that I comfortable with. They both get 1/4 2 x's a day.


----------

